# AEM X-Series Boost Gauge



## Cruzin4ABruzin1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Well now that I've had this gauge in my car for two weeks I can officially say I love it. This is the boost gauge to have even if you have an older AEM boost gauge or if you're looking for your first one. Let's start with the screen. It's 33% bigger than AEMs older style boost gauge while still maintaining a 52mm fit. The center LED screen is way bigger too. With a screen that big it's effortless to look over while driving and read your boost. With the new LED needle you can track your boost fluctuations much easier compared to a regular needle where your eyes strain to see exactly what boost you're running. This gauge also comes with a warn and peak feature. Peak being able to record the highest boost you're turbo charger or super charger is able to produce. Warn is a feature that you can set that will allow you to have the gauge tell you when you run past that certain boost if you're scared of blowing the motor. Don't worry data loggers there's something for you too. This gauge comes pre installed with a 0-5v output for your logger so you can record information using AEM's free analysis software. All of this fits in a gauge that's less than one inch deep! I don't how they do it but AEM really outdid themselves with these x series gauges. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Neat! Which gauge pod did you get for that? Did you remove the airbag? My concern would be the airbag throwing boost gauge shrapnel in your face in the event of a wreck. I just mounted my ultra-gauge above the left-most AC vent. I would have really liked to put in an analog boost gauge though because it's so satisfying watching a needle bounce up and down rather than digital numbers change.


----------



## Cruzin4ABruzin1 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have the ZZP pillar gauge and have not removed the air bag. They give you brackets to keep them pinned the pillar, thinking about it now I should probably install them since you brought that to my attention. But your set up looks nice and clean, good job! If you ever change your mind about wanting to get gauges come to me and I can help you out with AEM, they're amazing gauges!


----------

